# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo на MWC: создаем умные технологии, объединяющие мир, и переходим от устройств к центрам данных

## Labs

*Минск, 1 марта 2019 г. —* В рамках участия в Международном мобильном конгрессе MWC 2019 в Барселоне Lenovo закрепляет свое технологическое видение: компания стремится предоставить большему количеству людей доступ к умным технологиям, приближая эру интеллектуальной цифровой трансформации и, для достижения этой цели, расширяет линейку своих устройств: от персональных компьютеров и умных устройств до революционных решений Data Center. 
Текущий набор интеллектуальных устройств компании: новые персональные компьютеры ThinkPad™, IdeaPad™ и IdeaCentre™. Подразделение Lenovo’s Data Center Group также показало новейший периферийный сервер ThinkSystem SE350, который является частью будущей группы продуктов в области интернета вещей.
Расскажем подробнее о некоторых наших умных устройствах, представленных на MWC:
*Интеллектуальные мобильные ПК для бизнеса*
Lenovo объявляет о последних пополнениях в линейке *ThinkPad: модели T490s, T490, T590, X390 и X390 Yoga™*. На сегодняшний день в мире продано уже более 140 млн устройств ThinkPad, и базовым принципом этого продукта всегда была фокусировка на дизайне и инженерном совершенстве. Это позволило обеспечить пользователям высочайший уровень комфорта и удобства использования, долгий срок службы, а также максимальную безопасность данных переносных устройств. В 2019 мы взяли за основу подход, именуемый “Умная подключенность” (Intelligent Connectivity) и используем эти принципы в своих инженерных разработках. Вот некоторые инновации, на которых мы сконцентрировались:       Система [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] с такими функциями, как ThinkPad PrivacyGuard с PrivacyAlert и ThinkShutter — механизмом защиты с использованием веб-камеры, доступном на большинстве моделей.       Современный ThinkPad BIOS, включающий в себя элементы самоисправления.       Высокоскоростной беспроводной доступ WWAN, обеспечивающий скорость доступа вплоть до гигабит, использующий Fibocom L860-GL CAT16 LTE на базе T490.       Модель T490s, X390 и X390 YOGA включают в себя последнюю разработку Intel® Wi-Fi 6 Gig+.       Система двух микрофонов, действующих на расстоянии до 4 метров с охватом 360o.       HDR дисплей с поддержкой технологии Dolby Vision™, которая доступна на всех устройства серии T.       На моделях T490s и T490 доступен новый дисплей с пониженным расходом энергии 400 nit FHD.       Последние процессоры Intel Core™ восьмого поколения.Lenovo также представила ноутбуки *Lenovo 14w с Windows® 10 и Lenovo 14e Chromebook*™*,* которые позволяют увеличить производительность работы сотрудников “первой линии”. Эти работники составляют основу успеха бизнесов в таких сферах, как индустрия гостеприимства, розничная торговля, путешествия и производство. Их зачастую обходят стороной при обновлении корпоративного парка ПК. Предоставьте этим сотрудникам такие устройства, как Lenovo 14w и 14e Chromebook, и ваши работники максимально раскроют свой потенциал.
Наконец, Lenovo объявило о запуске полностью обновленного мобильного экрана *ThinkVision M14 и наушников X1 ANC* – устройств, которые делают максимально гибкой работу удаленных команд. M14 позволит удаленным работникам повысить охват при просмотре на экране материалов, получаемых дистанционно, а наушники X1 ANC специально были настроены Dolby*®* на увеличенную аудиочувствительность во время переговоров, а также управляются голосовыми командами. Прочтите об этом больше в нашем блоге.
*Ультракомпактные планшеты и смартфоны Lenovo Tab V7*
Пользователи теперь могут “взять лучшее из двух миров”, используя портативное устройство *Lenovo Tab V7*. Оно сочетает в себе преимущества планшета на системе Android™, включая батарею, обеспечивающую работу в течение целого дня1, невероятный звук и широкий IPS Full HD дисплей размером 6.9 дюймов, с одной стороны, и преимущества смартфона, который дает вам возможность говорить, отправлять сообщения и обмениваться данными, где бы вы ни находились2, с другой, – и все это по доступной цене. Отличный выбор для “поколения селфи”, ведь у этого устройства две камеры – фронтальная и оборотная, которые позволяют делать снимки высочайшего качества. Почитайте заметку о семи основных выгодах при покупке Lenovo Tab V7 в нашем блоге.
*Расширенный выбор дизайна в рамках семейств IdeaPad и IdeaCentre*
Приближается весна, и Lenovo выставляет на прилавок свежий набор устройств Windows 10 IdeaPad и IdeaCentre – устройств из категории ПК для студентов, молодых специалистов и для семейного использования. Эти устройства дают возможность получить отличное качество работы, насладиться разнообразным дизайном и при этом не бьют по вашему кошельку.
Новый ультратонкий *IdeaPad S540* доступен в размерах 14 и 15 дюймов, он имеет полностью алюминиевый корпус, компактен, а его батарея обеспечивает более длительный срок работы3 – таким образом позволяя пользователям дольше заниматься любимым делом. Внутри устройства мощный процессор Intel Core i7 восьмого поколения, графический процессор NVIDIA® GeForce® MX250 GPUs с возможностью апгрейда до мобильного AMD® Ryzen™ 7 3700U с графикой Radeon™ RX Vega 10. Идеальная версия IdeaPad S540 дает более чем достаточно возможностей для просмотра фильмов, обработки текстов и покупок в сети. Она также обеспечивает до 12 часов службы батареи4 благодаря технологии RapidCharge, которая позволяет работать до 2 часов после 15-минутной зарядки5.
IdeaPad S540 доступен в трех цветовых вариантах: синий (оттенок Abyss Blue), медный и серый (Mineral Grey) 6, имеет плоскую форму и более тонкий корпус, чем раньше. При этом устройство может быть оснащено великолепным дисплеем Full HD IPS, в сочетании с аудиосистемой Dolby Audio™, обеспечивающей громкий и четкий звук через основные динамики. Когда устройство не используется, система защиты частной жизни TrueBlock закрывает веб-камеру. 
Младший брат IdeaPad S540, модель *IdeaPad S340*, имеет еще более плоскую и компактную форму, доступен в размерах 14 и 15 дюймов и в четырех ярких цветах. Внутри очень тонкого устройства находится процессор восьмого поколения Intel Core i7-8565U, а графическим процессором может быть NVIDIA GeForce MX250 GPU либо мобильный AMD Ryzen 7 3700U с графикой Radeon RX Vega 10.
Внутри устройства есть элементы искусственного интеллекта, в частности, разработки Amazon® Alexa® и Microsoft® Cortana®7, что делает IdeaPad S340 еще умнее – устройство позволяет пользователям назначать встречи, редактировать листы важных дел, получать напоминания, делать покупки, управлять музыкой или умными домашними устройствами, задействуя Cortana и Alexa.
Умный гнущийся *IdeaPad C340* (вариант “два в одном”) — двоюродный брат IdeaPad S540 и S340. Его батарея работает до 8 часов3 за счет использования технологии RapidCharge 5, поддержка функции Active Pen на некоторых моделях позволяет писать и делать наброски в любом месте, а распознавание отпечатка пальца позволяет быстро и удобно начать работу с устройством. Модель доступна в размерах 14 и 15 дюймов и в трех расцветках6. IdeaPad C340 быстро превращается из режима ноутбука, который позволяет печатать письма и работать с таблицами, в режим планшета для просмотра видео и ежедневной коммуникации.
Замыкает семейство потребительских ПК компании настольное решение *IdeaCentre AIO A340,* включающее в себя полный набор функций. Оно создано компактным, чтобы легко помещаться в любое современное рабочее или домашнее пространство. IdeaCentre может исполняться в одном из двух элегантных цветов: деловом черном и дымчатом белом6 с большим дисплеем с функцией Full HD размером 22 или 24 дюйма, при этом корпус устройства тоньше, чем раньше. Это безукоризненный выбор для семей или специалистов, стремящихся минимизировать место, занимаемое настольным ПК. IdeaCentre AIO A340 комплектуется процессором вплоть до Intel Core i5-8400T и AMD Radeon 530 или интегрируемым графическим модулем, либо, по выбору покупателя, вплоть до процессора седьмого поколения AMD A9-9425 с графикой Radeon R5. Такой набор компонентов позволяет работать с графическими приложениями, искать информацию в сети, отправлять почту, редактировать фотографии и выполнять множество других привычных и нужных дел. Стальной монитор устройства, выполненный в минималистичном дизайне, выделяется на фоне скучных аналогов и отлично встраивается в рабочее или домашнее пространство пользователей.
Дополните любое устройство из линейки IdeaPad или IdeaCentre PCs новыми наушниками *Y**OGA** ANC,* созданными для исключительного удовольствия как во время отдыха и развлечения, так и в процессе продуктивной работы. Эти наушники сочетают в себе технологии ANC (активное шумоподавление) и ENC (подавление внешних шумов), а также управляются голосом и имеют драйверы, разработанные Dolby, позволяющие отсеивать шумы на заднем плане во время телефонных звонков. Звук в наушниках YOGA ANC так же хорош, как и их дизайн.

----------

